# #3 - Charlotte on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Bobcats fans! I'm doing a board to board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 24 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. Tiebreakers will go into OT for four hours.

Make your selection for the #3 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. 

The Bobcats are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- 
4. Portland- 
5. Atlanta- 
6. Minnesota- 
7. Boston- 
8. Houston- 
9. Golden St.- 
10. Seattle- 
11. Orlando- 
12. New Orleans- 
13. Philadelphia- 
14. Utah- 
15. New Orleans- 
16. Chicago- 
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Bobcats don't have many fans here, so, since I do like them, I'll just put my vote in:

Rudy Gay

By the way, for the more active boards, you might want to decrease the time from 24 to 12 hours, so we have time to get through all 30 picks.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

im a semi 'cats fan, theyre my 3rd fav. team. 
so if my vote counts, Adam Morrison


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks, guys.

Some forums are a little slower. If anyone feels like they have a good pick for the Bobcats, feel free to help them out.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> By the way, for the more active boards, you might want to decrease the time from 24 to 12 hours, so we have time to get through all 30 picks.


Yes, you are right.

The vote on the Bulls board was really decided after only a few hours, anyway.

The next pick is the Blazers, so that one will be shorter.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Not necessarily a Bobcats fan, but I think Morrison is the perfect fit for them.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I think Morrison is the best player for this team.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I dont like to brag, but I think im the biggest Bobcat fan here And Adam Morrison is who I pick.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Brandon Roy I think would be a great fit for the Bobcats


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll count Charlotte________'s vote as 10 votes and declare this a runaway.

Morrison it is.


----------

